# Visa For Significant Other



## jadejo (Oct 5, 2016)

I am relocating to Germany, from the US, for work for a year. Ideally my boyfriend would move out with me for the duration of my contract, however we are struggling to find a clear answer on what type of visa he would need to be there for longer than 90 days. 

He is american and doesn't have a job there as of now but is hoping to potentially find one once we are there. 

Has anyone had experience moving to Germany from the States with a significant other whom you are not married to?? What type of visa should we be looking into? 

Thanks,
Jade


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

There is no German visa for boyfriends, girlfriends, cohabitants, domestic partners or common-law spouses. Either you get married or he has to get his own visa, on his own merits.


----------

